# Battery Vibration Reduction



## Waterwings (Apr 18, 2008)

I got tired of my batteries shifting, although it was slight, when in-tow and I'd hit a rough patch of road or a bump, so I figured I'd try to eliminate/reduce the shock to the batts. I used a piece of an old camp sleeping pad for the task. I cut the pad into 1" wide strips and placed them flat around the inside perimeter of the battery trays then set the batteries in place, then attached the standard battery straps over them. Seemed to stop quite a bit of movement when I tried to shift them by hand. Hopefully this will dampen the shock/vibration to the batteries.


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2008)

Cool idea Waterwings! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 18, 2008)

Jim said:


> Cool idea Waterwings! :beer:



Thanks, and it was real inexpensive


----------



## russo (Apr 18, 2008)

wow, good call. im gonna try that out


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 19, 2008)

Great Idea - that will also extend your battery life


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks  . BPS has these things (link below) for $11.99 a set, but the old sleeping pad was much cheaper 

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_59905_200003004_200000000_200003000_200-3-4


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 20, 2008)

Change 1 to the design: Noticed after getting home from the lake today that two strips under one battery had slipped out (but were still there). Gonna have to go to 2" wide strips now


----------



## Popeye (Apr 21, 2008)

Use some double sided sticky tape to hold the foam to the battery?


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 21, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Use some double sided sticky tape to hold the foam to the battery?



That's a good idea! 8)


----------

